
5 things I've learnt from Kobe Bryant - xueyongg
https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-01-27-5-things-i-learnt-from-kobe
======
xueyongg
This post was posted back in January but I chanced upon a video of him
reaching out to a fan and spent the day with him. Was never really a kobe fan,
but definitely learnt so much from him as an individual that places people
before himself. Rest in peace, you're gone too soon! Hope you enjoy! In this
time of chaos, I find comfort in knowing that goodness exists.

